# Will this SD card work on my Canon 60D?



## jakobshooster

I want a BIG SD card (SanDisk Extreme flash memory card - 128 GB) for my canon 60D and I am looking at this, personally I like having the biggest one so I NEVER fill it up and get that problem, cause even with the 32gb I will take my camera out and fill it up and not have a back up sd card.  So my questions are WILL this work for my camera? I am not asking "Will it make any sense to have this?"  thanks


PS. I don't know why it wouldn't haha I just feel like SOMETHING about it.

PS.PS. I also shoot a lot of HD video


----------



## user3977

Honestly I feel that's a bad idea. I was taught back when I switched to digital to keep many smaller cards that way if something does happen to crap out on a shoot the entire thing is not lost just one of the cards. Just imagine, your out in bfe shooting your best work ever and you get back to the hotel after filling up your 128gb card and it's blank. Now same thing if you had a bunch of 8gb cards. You lose one card, still have all the rest of the shots.


----------



## MLeeK

I am not fond of putting all of your eggs in one basket either. I keep 8G and 16G cards in multitudes. 
If your card fails and you have 128G on it? That's a HUGE loss of images. And SD cards are more prone to failure rates than CF cards, so I'd be doubly worried about it. 

As for video work? Maybe it's a good size. I know those files can be huge and if you are shooting a lot of video at the full 4G per clip? yeah, I guess that would be reason for a super sized card.


----------



## Chukka

It should fit, go online and check on the canon site or any other site with full specs of your cam. But....
I agree with user3977, I've had problems in the past and I think it is wise to keep many cards. I tend to buy 32GB's i've got 2 32GB's and 1 16GB Card. I will buy 1 more card with 64GB and that should be suitable for me and my 2 cams.


----------



## jakobshooster

user3977 said:


> Honestly I feel that's a bad idea. I was taught back when I switched to digital to keep many smaller cards that way if something does happen to crap out on a shoot the entire thing is not lost just one of the cards. Just imagine, your out in bfe shooting your best work ever and you get back to the hotel after filling up your 128gb card and it's blank. Now same thing if you had a bunch of 8gb cards. You lose one card, still have all the rest of the shots.



I just ordered 4 8gbs and 128gb so now I can take 3948579387 million photos


----------



## Ernicus

Yes it will work, and 128's are a good average  size to use for shooting hd video, if that is your primary function.  The old "all your eggs in one basket" does not apply to this scenario.  If shooting video is your main goal, I'd probly carry two of those chips on me.  one for backup.

Funny how the first three posts jump right on the same bandwagon and must have missed the OP's statement of only inquiring wether or not it would work, not if it was a good idea or not.


----------



## jakobshooster

Ernicus said:


> Yes it will work, and 128's are a good average  size to use for shooting hd video, if that is your primary function.  The old "all your eggs in one basket" does not apply to this scenario.  If shooting video is your main goal, I'd probly carry two of those chips on me.  one for backup.
> 
> Funny how the first three posts jump right on the same bandwagon and must have missed the OP's statement of only inquiring wether or not it would work, not if it was a good idea or not.



hahahah I know xD


----------

